# I ate in the mall food court today!



## sadie08 (Sep 17, 2008)

I still laugh at how simple these tasks must seem to a non SA affected person, but nonetheless it was a huge triumph for me. I've been quickly working my way through exposures and CBT stuff all week, and today I wanted to challenge myself. I actually sat in the MIDDLE of the food court, people all around, I just ate some chips and salsa I wasn't ready to chow down on a whole meal in front of people - but I was amazed at how good I felt. I kept scanning the crowd casually and reinforcing the reality that people aren't paying attention to me, they aren't judging me, and are just going about their business. I could not believe how comfortable I felt. I had a book with me to read so that I wasn't just sitting there by myself eating, and that helped a lot, but I actually wanted people sitting around me so that I could keep testing myself. 

I felt very very little anxiety after the first few minutes, I felt no urge to leave, I felt no fear really. It was a great feeling, I can't wait to see what else I can accomplish as time goes on.

Just for background - I normally ONLY go out to eat with my husband, I have a list of places we cannot go as they are not comfortable for me, I scan a restaurant to see if there are isolated or secluded areas to sit, I won't eat at a place that you have to wait in the lobby 30 minutes for a table, if people come and sit at a table too near me or facing me I may freak out and leave, etc. etc.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Well done Sadie08 

I know how hard exposing yourself to the situations you are most anxious of can be, but its great when you can do it and realise it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

lastofthekews said:


> Well done Sadie08
> 
> I know how hard exposing yourself to the situations you are most anxious of can be, but its great when you can do it and realise it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be.


Yeah it sure is great! Congrats Sadie! Keep it up!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Good for you and well done!! Eating can be a VERY big deal for many people with SA. personally, i've never had a problem with it, I'll trough anywhere, anytime, anyplace. On the other hand I can't order a drink. 

So, again I say well done to you! oh, and keep doing it.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations!

I don't have fear of eating in places such as these, but ordering food for me is a challenge...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Good job!


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Good work. It may seem like a small step but these small steps will add up.


----------



## sadie08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yah I guess the eating in public thing isn't a big deal to all...hehe...it does sound kind of silly but it was a good step for me. I freaked out a few months ago in a restaurant (by freaked out just mean I had to stop eating and go wait in the car at my husband's suggestion to calm me down while he paid and boxed up the food - yah what a sweetie!)

I've heard a lot of other people do have issues with eating in public though - hmmm maybe I'll write a little blog post about my take on it.


----------

